# Neve em Marvão (8/9 de Março de 2010)



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2010 às 00:29)

*No final do Inverno a Natureza brindou-nos com este maravilhoso espetaculo de contrastes. *


CopyRight@Vcarrilho1


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2010 às 00:32)

*Neve pelo nordeste alentejano no dia 9 de Março de 2010*


----------



## Vicente Limberg (10 Mar 2010 às 03:51)

Qual a altitude de Marvão?


----------



## actioman (10 Mar 2010 às 10:02)

Magnifico registo Gerofil! Sempre em cima do acontecimento! Se está na net tu descobres! 

Obrigado! 

Eu já cheguei à fala com alguém que mora lá e está a trabalhar aqui em Elvas, mas não acha a neve nada do outro mundo  e não tirou uma fotografia sequer! 

A cota do Marvão é de outro campeonato: um pouco acima dos 800m .

Ainda são quase 80kms de distancia, aqui de Elvas e o seu acesso também é um pouco demorado. Não fosse isso e eu ia lá mais vezes .


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2010 às 14:36)

Grande registo

Marvão deve ser a Vila Alentejana onde a neve é mais frequente, mas neve quase a meio de Março é muito bom


----------



## actioman (10 Mar 2010 às 18:19)

MSantos disse:


> Grande registo
> 
> Marvão deve ser a Vila Alentejana onde a neve é mais frequente, mas neve quase a meio de Março é muito bom



Sim é "quase comum" caírem lá uns flocos. Acumular é que já não é tão comum, mas praticamente todos os Invernos por lá têm uma nevadazita. É pena não haver gente interessada por lá, que aqui participe e ainda mais pena tenho de não terem uma estação meteorológica a debitar dados, para ir-mos conhecendo melhor o que por lá se passa meteorológicamente.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2010 às 11:46)

*Marvão, roçando a perfeição*
​CopyRight@MrGarraio


----------



## actioman (15 Mar 2010 às 14:41)

Grandes registos tu tens encontrado Gerofil! 

Para completar aqui lhes deixo alguns registos, feitos por habitantes da Vila e que podem consultar nos seguintes blogues:

daguarita - Blogue Oficial do Município de Marvão



> Fotos de Márcio Almeida





Blogue: Vendo o Mundo de Binóculos do Alto de Marvão




> Fotos de Pedro Sobreiro



São imagens que realmente me deixaram 

Que grandes registos pessoal de Marvão! 

Obrigado pelas imagens!


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2010 às 22:54)

Fotos espectaculares!

Não tinha noção que tivesse nevado tanto.

Boa recolha actioman!


----------



## actioman (15 Mar 2010 às 22:59)

AnDré disse:


> Fotos espectaculares!
> 
> Não tinha noção que tivesse nevado tanto.
> 
> Boa recolha actioman!



Foi ao ponto de afirmarem que foi o maior nevão do ano!


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2010 às 09:05)

Magníficas paisagens, grande espectáculo, Marvão resplandece na neve!

  Parabéns pelos registos.


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2010 às 10:14)

Excelente recolha  Mais umas imagens marcantes deste Inverno.


----------



## vinc7e (16 Mar 2010 às 11:07)

Muito bom


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2010 às 13:01)

O nevão foi maior do que me pareceu de inicio

Marvão é uma terra muito bonita com e sem neve, só lá fui uma vez e adorei


----------



## Lisboa001 (5 Dez 2010 às 15:45)

Também fui a Marvão nesse dia, era já tarde cerca das 15:45 a neve já tinha derretido toda, mas ainda consegui ver alguma. Algumas fotos tiradas pelo telemóvel:
http://img24.imageshack.us/i/img002ci.jpg/
http://img249.imageshack.us/i/img003c.jpg/
http://img232.imageshack.us/i/img006cc.jpg/
http://img97.imageshack.us/i/img004az.jpg/
Já não era muita mas era neve


----------

